
Tweets tell scientists how quickly we normalize unusual weather - Elof
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-tweets-scientists-quickly-unusual-weather.html
======
Zenst
One factor would be the speed of communication and interaction would help
expedite the normalisation of the weather.

Though we clearly have an ability to adjust, an area this is highlighted would
be driving in snow. FIrst snow, drivers are weary, you get accidents, snow
sits about for a week (increases even) and people adjust. Same with
temperature changes as a whole, up or low, you adjust and after a week or two,
you have a new norm.

What needs to be looked at are unusual weather that is short lived and unusual
weather that lasts a couple of weeks. As the latter, whilst still unusual
weather, would of been the norm for a two week period and you can't expect
people to be as reactionary to it on day 14 as you would on day 1 of such an
event.

I would question the usage of social media as an insight into any human
traits, as would it encompass a full snapshot into personalities when some
groups more represented than others upon social media platforms.

